# Guilty



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

hahah that's the cutest thing ever!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG..that is soo funny


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

it was funny, but it made me sad at the same time. that dog looked like he felt SOOOO bad. lol


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I laughed so hard, I woke my DH up who asked me if I could "keep it down" lol
What a face on both of those pups........The first time I watched it without the sound and it's almost funnier without it on.......... no words need to be spoken in that video!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Sam why were you sad? The Golden didn't do it.........


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

I know I keep watching it. My neighbors must think I'm nuts I laughed so loud. 
It made me wanna give him a hug. After that face, I'd give him a treat instead of sending him on a time out haha awee but what a good listener too. 

I had to call my mom and interior the hockey game to make her watch. But I still can't stop laughing he's so cuteeee


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

crayola_sky said:


> I know I keep watching it. My neighbors must think I'm nuts I laughed so loud.
> It made me wanna give him a hug. After that face, I'd give him a treat instead of sending him on a time out haha awee but what a good listener too.
> 
> I had to call my mom and interior the hockey game to make her watch. But I still can't stop laughing he's so cuteeee


Same here, made my DH and my daughter, they both lost it laughting watch, he is just tooo cute for words


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I had to laugh out loud at that one! I'm sure we have all seen that face before!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Funny*

So Funny

That poor dog looks SO GUILTY, Hanging his head and squinting!!


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for that! My whole family got a kick out of it! That is one GUILTY dog!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm finally watching the videos here in GRF, and this one just cracked me up! What a face!


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

My son saw it on TV today .........!
Now I know what he was talking about.
The funny thing is our girl closes her eyes when she is in trouble, too :
Kind of "if I can't see you , you can't see me" - the quieter we ask her the worse she gets too. 
She doesn't do the nervous smile though!

This youtube is a gem, and a 'keeper' thanks posting it here


----------

